# batteries for pentax mz-50



## onlinejames (Mar 3, 2006)

the manual for the mz50 says this camera takes 2 x 3 v lithium batteries (cv2) can i use any other type of batteries at all
thanks


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 3, 2006)

If the recommended batteries are available, use them.  You might have to get them from a large camera store or an electronics store.

In some cases, such as equipment which required the [now no longer available in the US] mercury 1.35v cells, work-arounds are needed.  I don't believe that this is true of lithium cells.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2006)

They are CR2 batteries I believe, not CV2. Available almost everywhere, Esso petrol stations, Jessops if you're in the UK. 

http://www.jessops.com/search/viewp...=&SHOWCASEID=&STARTROW=1&SUBS=&WORD_SEARCH=Y&

I believe there is an AA adaptor type thing available which allows you to use re-chargeable normal batteries for that camera.

Rob


----------

